# Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread



## Pokerclock (5. April 2008)

*Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

*Die Liste ist umgezogen*


LINK


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

*Die Liste ist umgezogen

*LINK*
*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

gute Idee mit dieser Auflistung. so fällt es einem leichter, nach dem Verbrauch bestimmter Systeme zu suchen.

Kleine Anmerkung: ich fände es übersichtlicher, wenn du die Links zu den einzelnen Posts nicht extra hinschreibst, sondern gleich direkt verlinkst.


----------



## mFuSE (7. April 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

wow, Wahnsinnsarbeit, Respekt ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (7. April 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

Danke, danke.

Habe die Posts jetzt direkt verlinkt. Auf die Idee hätte ich auch selbst kommen müssen, hätte mir viel herumgeklicke und kopiere erspart.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

so isses halt..
übrigens, weil ich mir die Systeme mal durchgelesen hab, bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen, mein Notebook da noch einzutragen..


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

@ruyven_macaran

Nach knapp 3 Monaten hab ich es geschafft dein System richtig in die Liste einzuordnen

Tschuldige, hat etwas gedauert.

Das es sowas wie die Gallatin-Kerne bei den P4 mal gab ist mir vollkommen entfallen.

*@ALL

Suche immernoch ein paar hübsche Systeme, insbesondere die mit den ganz neuen Grafikkarten. Auch Notebook und Multi-GPU-Systeme wären noch interessant.
*


----------



## HtPC (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

Schön wie sich das hier ergänzt. Super Idee 
Klasse

gruß

HtPC


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

also ein Phenomsystem kommt noch => muss nur mal wieder vermessen.
Inklusive ein kleiner Test von neuem und altem Netzteil..

e:/ so, das Phenomsys lässt auf sich warten, daher mal ein Mini-Test mit einem 780G-System. Schon gepostet


----------



## fr33zZe (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

die links von incredible alk und der erste von devon bei den q6600 sind down!
ansonsten schöne Übersicht!

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

Das ist natürlich schei.ße. Danke für den Hinweis und das Lob.

Muss ich demnächst gucken, wie ich das gefixed kriege.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

Der link von Rain_in_may84 ist down 

dabei hätte es mich interessiert wie viel son netbook braucht xD


----------



## Tom3004 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

Also echt ein schöner Thread...Hattest bestimmt viel Arbeit


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der link von Rain_in_may84 ist down
> 
> dabei hätte es mich interessiert wie viel son netbook braucht xD



Der Link geht wieder. Max 19W. Das ist eine Ansage.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also echt ein schöner Thread...Hattest bestimmt viel Arbeit



Ich danke dir,

Die Pflege ist schwieriger, als das erstellen. Viele Links, viele können verloren gehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*

Kannst du die Leerzeilen zwischen den Systemen entfernen?
Ich glaub dann schauts etwas besser aus als mit Zeile dazwischen.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kannst du die Leerzeilen zwischen den Systemen entfernen?
> Ich glaub dann schauts etwas besser aus als mit Zeile dazwischen.



Ich habe mal das Layout etwas angepasst. Die Leerzeilen habe ich extra mit rein genommen


----------

